# Discover Maluku Islands - Eastern Part Of Indonesia



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

*Sunset in Ambon City*



















http://orbionphotoworks.wordpress.com/2013/01/28/ambon-manise/​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Absolutely amazing photos! Thank You so much for the sharing, Adpenturz.:cheers:


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

ArtZ said:


> Absolutely amazing photos! Thank You so much for the sharing, Adpenturz.:cheers:


Thank you  there will be more in this thread... :cheers:

@Yellow Fever : Thank you


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

*Ora Beach, North of Seram Island, Maluku - Indonesia*​
Ora Beach, a hidden paradise located in North of Seram Island. A secluded beach with only private eco-resort and surrounded by giant limestone hills, truly an excellent place to find serenity.
































































































































*Photos by Raymond Pentury*
https://www.facebook.com/raymond.pe...0203341734127894.1073741826.1347114962&type=3​


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

Ora Beach Resort - Maluku
*Foto : @Kakaban Trip
*








https://twitter.com/KakabanTrip/status/425943651357687810/photo/1/large​


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

*Ora Beach Resort - Seram Island, Maluku*
*Foto-foto oleh Ferry Rusli*



























































































































































Sumber : http://ferryrusli.blogspot.com/2013_06_01_archive.html​


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

*Colorful coral reefs at Ora Beach*





























*Photos by : Marischka Prudence*

http://marischkaprudence.blogspot.com/2013/05/ora-beach-i-swear-to-god-this-is-heaven.html​


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

*Lake Sole, Gorom Island, Central Maluku*














































































































http://issilayargoranriun.blogspot.com/2011/06/danau-sole-amarsekaru.html























































http://almascatie.net/2014/03/pesona-keindahan-danau-soli-gorom/​


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

*Lake Laguna in Ternate island, North Maluku - Indonesia*




























http://vinoimagination.blogspot.com/2013/07/amazing-sunrise-at-ternate-city.html










http://denisusanto.tumblr.com/page/2


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

breathtakingly beautiful,-- the great white sandy beaches, the forested islands, crystal clear waters, the rich undersea lives and the city make this place a paradise.


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


 Terima kasih / Thank you... :cheers:



capricorn2000 said:


> breathtakingly beautiful,-- the great white sandy beaches, the forested islands, crystal clear waters, the rich undersea lives and the city make this place a paradise.


Thank you Capricorn, This islands is very beautiful...but it seems like very few people know where it is. Maluku islands is not famous like Bali island or Java island...


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

Liang Beach, Ambon Island Maluku - Indonesia
*Photos : Ale Jong*


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

Hunimua Beach, Ambon Island...again
*Photos by fatahilla sia*









































































































































http://fatahillasia.blogspot.com/2013/08/ekspolrasi-alam-wisata-pantai-liang.html​


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

Ohairaut River, Kei Island - Southeast Maluku, Indonesia




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/94468170


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

Ohoieu Island-Kei Islands - Southeast Maluku, Indonesia



















http://dxing.at-communication.com/en/yb8y_ohoiew-island/









http://malukuonline.co.id/2012/02/ohoieu-pulau-surga-di-kei-kecil/​


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

*Via Dolorosa in Ambon City, Maluku Indonesia*










































































Source : http://www.rantingxsilo.org/2014/04/galery-foto-prosesi-jalan-salib-di-ambon.html​


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

*Photos By : Eddie Likumahua*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/e_syn0410/13977984693/in/set-72157644180895712/​


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

*Santai Beach, Ambon Island - Maluku, Indonesia*
*Photos By : Eddie Likumahua*





























https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00403669412554_278198906_n.jpg&size=2000,1308​


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

*Ambon Bay, Maluku-Indonesia*


































































































































































​


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

Diving-Indo trip to Banda Islands, Maluku - Indonesia 





Source 









Source ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates as usually :cheers:


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

*Naku Beach*

Naku beach located in Naku Village, south of Leitimur peninsula in Ambon Island.



















http://eliku08.tumblr.com/archive


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

Ora Beach, Central Maluku

Located in North of Ceram island. (Photos by Adelina Tampubolon)













































































































http://adelinatampubolon.wordpress.com/2013/06/14/ora-beach-resort-ambon/


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

...


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

Marsegu Island, Central Maluku












































































Eddie Likumahua​


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

Relaxing atmosphere in a beautiful hotel & resort - Ambon Island, Central Maluku.









































































The Natsepa​


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

*Banda Neira, Banda Island-Central Maluku*



















http://www.superyachttimes.com/editorial/76/article/id/12952


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

Christmas atmosphre in Ambon city ... 








































https://www.facebook.com/pok.dikmen​


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

Ambon City New Year's eve celebrations 2014-2015 :cheers: 




























http://foto.metrotvnews.com/view/2015/01/01/339445/pesta-kembang-api-di-ambon#​
Happy new year...!! :banana:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

awesome fireworks!


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

*Ambon City, Maluku 
*












Panji Ambon / https://www.instagram.com/panjiambon/












www.instagram.com/gerrygarciano​










https://www.instagram.com/rafvianonusaly/​


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

*Ngurtavur Beach, Southeast Maluku*











































https://www.instagram.com/hafiedzuk23/






















https://www.instagram.com/widyhidayat/​


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

Runway of the Pattimura Airport in Ambon City.











*Muhammad G* https://www.instagram.com/muh_gillfran/​[










www.instagram.com/muh_gillfran​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice photos :cheers:


Thank you..




*The new icon of Ambon City, Merah Putih Bridge*










https://www.instagram.com/ddk55/










https://www.instagram.com/alfian.massagony/










https://www.instagram.com/barondaambon/










https://www.instagram.com/sagu.tumbu/










https://www.instagram.com/sagu.tumbu/​


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Sawai, Seram Island*





































source


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

Hidden paradise!


----------



## risin (Feb 1, 2017)

beautiful under water


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Bair Island, Southeast Maluku*





































source


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

little Raja Ampat Islands.kay: thank you Erran


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Banda Neira, Banda Islands*
It's where the bloody colonialism for more than 3 centuries was started, in the name of exotic commodity called "nutmegs". 
A very good place to deeply feel and learn about horrible past events. 
















































*Fort Belgica*



















source


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

Banda Islands, where spices changed the World.


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

Astubun island, Samlaki South East Moluccas.





















Willy Ivakdalam​


----------



## jutom123 (Aug 4, 2017)

Adpenturz said:


> *Maluku Islands*
> 
> The Maluku Islands or the Moluccas /məˈlʌkəz/ are an archipelago within Indonesia. Tectonically they are located on the Halmahera Plate within the Molucca Sea Collision Zone. Geographically they are located east of Sulawesi, west of New Guinea, and north and east of Timor. The islands were also historically known as the "Spice Islands" by the Chinese and Europeans, but this term has also been applied to other islands outside Indonesia.
> 
> ...


Recognized to know these islands are real, look pretty pretty as well, I like to go exploring must try.


----------

